# New M&P 15T



## lightningfront (Jun 10, 2009)

Just picked this beauty up a few weeks ago. Been adding a few goodies to it and I'm still waiting on my bi-pod but here ya go. Shot around 300 rounds of Some cheap Russian ammo out of it a few days ago and got the scope sighted in I'm very pleased with the performance, being an AK is the only other semi-auto rifle I have shot guess I really am comparing a scalpel to a machete.




























And I'll throw in the scalpel and machete pic.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Sweet rig!


"Scalpel and machete pic" -- :anim_lol:


----------

